# Raccourci wifi et safari



## EboO (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté sans succès de créer un raccourci me permettant de me connecter à un réseau wifi spécifique et ensuite de lancer safari pour me connecter à une url. Je suis perdu dans les possibilités, pourriez-vous m'indiquer la séquence à réaliser ? J'arrive à créer une automatisation quand je me connecte au réseau et qui déclenche l'ouverture de safari à l'url souhaitée mais j'aimerai aller plus loin pour automatiser le lancement dès que le réseau est détecté ou en déclenchant l'action se connecter puis safari en lançant le raccourci. 
Et éventuellement est-ce possible de lancer la séquence via Siri ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J’ai fait une automatisation qui ouvre le Wifi quand j’arrive à mon domicile et qui le ferme quand j’en pars. J’ai alors une notification de _Raccourcis_ qui me demande de l'exécuter (c’est gérable depuis une Apple Watch) mais je ne pense pas que ce soit possible de se passer du bouton exécuter avec ce type de fonction.
Par ailleurs, il est toujours possible de lancer un Raccourci depuis Siri en disant le nom du Raccourci.

a+


----------



## EboO (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Mon automatisme marche pas mal mais comme c'est un automatisme il se gère non ?
S'il existe une commande via Siri pour se connecter au réseau souhaité ce serait déjà pas mal, ça déclencherait ensuite l'automatisme. Peux-tu m'indiquer comment tu as fais stp ?


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Décembre 2022)

mais pourquoi couper le WIFI ? ça n'économise pas plus la batterie (enfin chez moi je n'ai absolument pas constater de changement de % de batterie avec ou sans WIFI sur mon 12 Pro)


----------



## EboO (27 Décembre 2022)

Ça n'est pas pour couper le wifi c'est pour me connecter à un réseau wifi spécifique (en l'occurrence ma monture astronomique) en évitant d'aller dans les réglages.


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Décembre 2022)

EboO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon automatisme marche pas mal mais comme c'est un automatisme il se gère non ?
> S'il existe une commande via Siri pour se connecter au réseau souhaité ce serait déjà pas mal, ça déclencherait ensuite l'automatisme. Peux-tu m'indiquer comment tu as fais stp ?



Alors Siri peut lancer un Raccourci, pas forcément un automatisme.

Si tu n‘as pas d’autre routeur Wifi connu dans les parages, ton iPhone ou iPad va se connecter automatiquement sur ta monture astro une fois que tu auras que tu auras ouvert ton Wifi sur ton bidule Apple. Par contre, si tu dois choisir une source Wifi entre plusieurs connues (typiquement to box à la maison et ta lunette dans le jardin), il faudra probablement passer par une manip’ manuelle.

Pour mon automatisme, je t’ai fait deux captures d’écran de mon iPhone.








Il faut activer la fonction Alertes selon le lieu dans Réglages/Confidentialité et sécurité/Sécurité et localisation/Services système (je crois que tu as l’info quand tu fait ton automatisation mais j’ai un doute).

a+


----------



## EboO (27 Décembre 2022)

Merci, j'avais fais une routine dans cet esprit mais pas moyen de demander la connexion à un réseau nominatif ?
J'ai effectivement le problème du wifi de la maison, et en plus celui de la monture et d'un voisin alors la connexion n'arrive pas à se faire spontanément.


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Décembre 2022)

EboO a dit:


> Merci, j'avais fais une routine dans cet esprit mais pas moyen de demander la connexion à un réseau nominatif ?
> J'ai effectivement le problème du wifi de la maison, et en plus celui de la monture et d'un voisin alors la connexion n'arrive pas à se faire spontanément.



Re,

alors je pense que c’est faisable, mais en intégrant du code script dans le raccourcis (il y a une variable Exécuter un script dans Raccourcis) mais il faudrait un _vrai_ développeur pour ça ;-)

a+


----------



## EboO (27 Décembre 2022)

Si l'un d'entre eux passe par là


----------

